# Flemish Giant housing and litter box



## zombified (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, I am about to get a flemish giant and was wondering the best way to house him? I'm planning on having him be a free roam rabbit in the house when I'm home and awake and in his pen or crate when I'm at work or sleeping. I was either going to pen off a corner of a room or get and XL dog crate. 
Another question I have is, should I have his litter box in his pen? Should I have one in his pen and another one outside of his pen somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jul 15, 2014)

Even the largest possible dog crate would make tight living quarters for a fully grown Flemish Giant. I'd go with a pen.

Definitely have his litterbox in his pen, where else is he going to use the toilet when he's locked up in there?  How many litterboxes you'll need depends on him. Bunnies choose their peeing spots, it's up to us to put litterboxes where they feel is a good place to eliminate! If your house/his allowed free-range area is fairly small, he may be content to just have the one in his pen, but if you find he likes to pee in another spot when he's out, you'll have to put a second litterbox there.

Be prepared for him to pee/poop everywhere for a while before he settles in and chooses his peeing spots, especially if he's not neutered.


----------



## Troller (Jul 16, 2014)

My advice, keep his area small at first and then slowly expand. They learn the litter area way quicker that way. I've seen people do the large crate and plenty or roaming thing so I think it could work as long as you give them plenty of exercise.


----------



## zombified (Jul 16, 2014)

That's a good idea to start out small. The one I'm probably going to get is 4 months old and already 8-10lbs. My only concern with the XL dog crate is I'm assuming the litter box is going to need to be fairly large and with the food and water I'm worried there won't be much room to move around in. I will be letting him roam and get exercise whenever I am home for sure. Maybe I'll just let him have the whole room to himself haha!


----------

